# Brake question.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

So for the past couple weeks i been noticing like a grinding noise from the driver side wheel area. Finally got around to taking the wheel off and notice this..
















I thought maybe just a rock or something got stuck between the pad and rotor so took the rotor to get resurfaced and they sanded down the pad. I put everything back together to drive it and it still makes the same noise and looks as if that same line/scratch is starting to reappear so i haven't driven it since. The next thing i did was take the guide pins out and they were real rusty and one was really hard to get out so i just bought new ones, greased them and put them back in but still the same problem.

Not sure what to try next..I'm guessing maybe the caliper is bad? The boot on the piston seems good and when i pushed it back in with a c-clamp it went it easily and normally as it should. Any ideas? Thanks. By the way the pads and rotors are farely new, bought brand new maybe 6 months ago.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Only way I can see that line developing is if something was stuck in the pad. Is all of the shims and abutment clips in good shape and properly lubricated? Are they good, quality brake pads? I would also try jacking up the front wheels and turn the wheel by hand while someone inside the car applies and releases the brake pedal, to make sure the wheel is not dragging after the brakes are applied.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks..i think im gonna switch the pads to the other side to see if the sound will move with the pads .if not im guessing it has to be the caliper?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Might not be the brakes. You may want to have the wheel bearing checked out.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just changed the wheel bearing a few months ago.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well then hopefully its not that but might be worth rechecking. Bearings vary in quality, some have a three year warranty others only 30 days. Improper installation can kill them early.
With regard to that line on your rotors, I think it may just be specific to that brake pad which has some harder metal in it at that spot where it touches. Might be a manufacturing defect or just the composition of the pads. Good luck with it. Hope its nothing too complicated or expensive.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Concur with Quad on the raised brake pad line. Have seen this before on pads and shoes, and that's what it's been.


----------

